# التفاهم بين الزوجين  !!!!!!!!!!!!



## n880 (27 مارس 2007)

معوقات التفاهم:
- عدم استماع كل طرف إلى الآخر هو من أهم أسباب عدم التفاهم. 

- أسباب خاصة تجعل الزوج غالباً قليل الاستماع مثل:

الزوج متعب ومرهق، و الحديث غير مريح له. 

توقع الزوج أن الحديث لابد أن  يكون بسبب مشكلة معينة (وذلك لعدم فهمه لنفسية المرأة التي تريد التنفيس عن نفسها والتعبير عن كل ما يدور داخلها، عكس طبيعة الرجل التي تميل إلى الاحتفاظ بالأمور داخله دون الإفصاح عنها بسهولة).

 إذا كانت هناك مشكلة فالزوج دائما مطالب بحلها بصفته المسئول عن البيت، وهذا يرجع إلى التكوين النفسي عند أغلب الرجال أمام مواجهة أية مشكلة أسرية. فأول ما يتطرق إلى ذهنه هو ماذا يفعل لحل هذه المشكلة؟ وهو هنا جاهل بطبيعة المرأة التي تود مجرد التعبير عن ما بداخلها إلى شخص يفهمها، غير مطالبة بالحلول في اغلب الأحيان ولكنها تعبر بقصد المشاركة فقط.

رفض الزوج الحديث أو الاستماع لأمور خارج نطاق مسئوليته ( مثل الطعام.. أو تنظيف المنزل.. أو مشكلة واجهتها الزوجة مع إحدى صديقاتها).

الزوج يريد الكلام المباشر في الموضوع دون "لف أو دوران" وذلك لأن التفاصيل الكثيرة من وجهة نظره غير هامة، ولكن الأهم هو ما حدث في مجمل الأمر (وهذا أيضاً يرجع إلى أسلوب التفكير عند الرجل الذي يميل إلى النظرة الشمولية للموضوع عكس المرأة التي تميل إلى النظرة المدققة في التفاصيل الصغيرة). فإذا أردنا من زوجين وصف إحدى الحجرات، لوجدنا أن الرجل يهتم بمساحة الحجرة و موقعها بالنسبة لباقي المنزل بينما تهتم المرأة  بنوع قماش الأثاث و ألوان السجادة ومدى تناسقها مع ألوان الحجرة.

هناك بعض معوقات عامة للرجال والنساء مثل "التعب الجسدي.. المشغولية الزائدة.. الأنانية.. السخرية.. الأفكار المسبقة.. الوقت الغير مناسب.. مشاهدة التليفزيون.. حب الصمت.. الثورة والغضب.. الدموع.. النقد الهدام.. الثرثرة..الخ".



طرق التفاهم: 
طريقة التفاهم هو ليس ما نقوله بقدر ما هو كيف نقوله.

الرسالة تعتمد على نبرة الصوت.. سرعة الكلمات.. علامات الوجه.. حركة الجسم..الخ. كل هذه الأمور قد تزيد أو تقلل أو حتى تُفسد المعنى الصحيح أو المطلوب توصيله.

فمثلاً عندما يتأخر الزوج خارجاً، قد تستقبله الزوجة بعبارة "لقد تأخرت". ولكن طريقة العبارة الحادة تختلف عن العبارة المصحوبة بنبرة حانية وملامح تشير إلى فرح الزوجة لوصول زوجها. فالرسالة التي تصل إلى الزوج هنا هي رسالة إيجابية تدل على اهتمام زوجته به، ولكن إذا قالت الزوجة ذات العبارة بصوت جاف وهي تركز نظرها إلى كتاب تقرأه، هنا تكون الرسالة سلبية تدل على عدم اهتمامها بالزوج.



مستويات التواصل:
1- مستوى العبارات المحفوظة:
مثل " صباح الخير". وهذا المستوى لا يعني التواصل أو التفاهم داخل الأسرة بل يعني الاغتراب والانفصال. لذلك إن كنت تعامل شريك حياتك على هذا المستوى، فأنتما في احتياج إلى إصلاح خلل كبير بينكما.                      

2- مستوى تقرير الحقائق:
مثل "إنه موعد دفع فاتورة التليفون" أو "لقد نفذ الخبز من المنزل". وهذا المستوى أيضاً لا يحمل أي بُعد من التواصل الحقيقي داخل الأسرة.

3- مستوى إبداء الرأي:
مثل " إنني موافق على الذهاب إلى الاجتماع يوم الأحد" أو " إن طريقة طهي الطعام هذه لا تناسبني لأنني أحتاج إلى طعام خالي من الدسم ". هنا فقط بداية التواصل الحقيقي حيث يبدأ كل طرف في الكشف عن ما بداخله للآخر.                              

4- مستوى الأحاسيس و المشاعر:
مثل " إنني أشعر بالتعب.. أنا فرحان.. أنا قلقة..". وهكذا يبدأ كل طرف الدخول إلى أحاسيس الآخر ومعرفتها.

5- مستوى المشاركة الكاملة المنفتحة:
هنا انفتاح في كل الاتجاهات حيث يكون جو الحديث آمن وكل طرف له حرية التعبير عن أفكاره بوضوح وثقة. وهذا هو المستوى الذي يجب أن نسعى إليه جميعاً.



أسس التفاهم الجيد:
ليس الهدف من الحوار هو كسب الموقعة واثبات الرأي ( أنا صح وأنت خطأ)، ولكن تفهم الآخر و قبوله للوصول معه إلى الحق الذي يضمن سعادة الطرفين حيث تختفي كلمة أنا وتعلو كلمة نحن.

ومن أهداف الحوار أيضاً بناء لغة مشتركة يفهمها الطرفان بوضوح وتحديد، الأمر الذي يحتاج إلى انفتاح وصبر حتى يصل الطرفان معاً للغة مشتركة.



فن الكلام:
1- الانفتاح: كيف أعرف شريكي إن لم يخبرني عن نفسه وعن ما يعجبه أو ما يؤلمه؟ لذا علينا أن ننفتح بعضنا على البعض ونقول ما بداخلنا بصدق و أمانة لننمو في المعرفة المتبادلة. فرجاء لا تتوقع من الآخر أن يفهم تماماً كل ما يدور بداخلك دون أن تبوح له بهذا بطريقة مباشرة، فهذا خطأ شائع نرتكبه جميعاً.

2- الحكمة والانضباط في اللسان والتكلم بالصدق دائماَ دون مبالغة "لا تخرج كلمة ردية من أفواهكم بل كل ما كان صالحاً للبنيان حسب الحاجة كي يُعطي نعمة للسامعين"  أف29:4

3- اختيار الوقت المناسب بعيداً عن التعب الجسدي أو النفسي "تفاح من ذهب في مصوغ من فضة كلمة مقولة في محلها" أم 11:25

4- اختيار الأسلوب المناسب مثل اللطف.. الاحترام لفكر و مشاعر الآخر.. الابتعاد عن النقد والغضب.. الخ.

5- استخدام نبرة الصوت المناسبة.

6- لا تبدأ في الإجابة حتى ينتهي الطرف الآخر من الكلام.

7- أعط فرصة للتفكير ولا تندفع، بل تكلم الكلمات التي تفهم و تقبل من الآخر.

8- عندما تكون مخطئاً، اعترف بالخطأ واطلب مسامحة الآخر. وإذا اعترف لك الآخر، اقبل أن تسامحه و تأكد أنك قد نسيت ما فعله تماماً.



فن الإنصات: 
فن الإنصات هو الجزء الأصعب في الحوار و يحتاج إلى تدريب و جهد و هو يختلف عن مجرد الاستماع السلبي. إن فن الإنصات هو ذلك الجانب الإيجابي الذي تعطي فيه كل حواسك للآخر  محاولاً أن ترى الأمور من منظوره هو.



بعض متطلبات الإنصات: 
الاستماع الكامل إلى نهاية الحديث.

الفهم الحقيقي لكل ما يُقال مع تبليغ الآخر استيعابك بإيماءات واضحة له مع الاحتفاظ بالخط البصري أثناء الاستماع.              

قبول الرأي المخالف للشريك و قبول عدم موافقته على افكارك.

تجنب إصدار الأحكام والمقاطعة أثناء الحديث "مَنْ يجيب عن أمر قبل أن يسمعه فله حماقة وعار" أم13:18

و لا تستخدم السكوت لإغاظة الطرف الآخر، بل برر له معنى سكوتك.



الحوار الزوجي الفعال يتميز بالآتي:
الإحساس بالحرية في التعبير عن نفسك من أفكار و مشاعر. 

الإحساس بأن شريكك يفهمك ويسعى لذلك.

اختفاء وتجنب مجادلات مَنْ الذي على حق ومن المذنب.

التقليل من حياة الشد أثناء الأحاديث.

الإحساس بالأمان في العلاقة الزوجية.


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (28 مارس 2007)

*شكرااا جزيلاا على الموضع المفيــد 

فراشة المنتدى *


----------



## n880 (28 مارس 2007)

شكرآ لتشجيعك فراشة المنتدى و ربنا يستخدمك في حقلة .


----------



## sparrow (28 مارس 2007)

موضوع جميل
شكرا ليك


----------



## n880 (28 مارس 2007)

الرب يباركك أخي sparrow لاجل الرد المشجع .


----------



## marnono2021 (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: التفاهم بين الزوجين  !*

سلامى للجميع 
شكرا يا n880 على طرحك لهذا الموضوع المهم
وخاصتا بالنسبالى علشان انا نفسى اعيش حياة زوجية سعيدة


                                                                                      :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## candy shop (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: التفاهم بين الزوجين  !*

شكراااااا على الموضوع الجميل

ومعلوماته الهامه

ميرسى ياn880​


----------

